

Oracle, AVG, Ask, Norton, and Others - mbrubeck
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2013/09/oracle-avg-ask-norto.html

======
MattJ100
The first image in the article is an animated PNG. It doesn't work in Chromium
on my (Linux) laptop. It works in Firefox.

